
Why newsletters beat social media - grey-area
https://pjrvs.com/beat/
======
unicornporn
Could someone be the first to send a newsletter via email that is not a web
page. Spare me the HTML and just send me a plain text email please. That would
change my experience of email newsletters for the better.

